# most painful tongue twister ever...



## Andrew Green (Sep 18, 2006)

http://www.glumbert.com/media/tonguetwister


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 19, 2006)

Andrew Green said:


> http://www.glumbert.com/media/tonguetwister



Hooray for the guy in Yellow! ... the guy in Red was such a wuss!


----------



## donna (Sep 19, 2006)

Insane!!! very funny, but totally loony!!!:erg:


----------



## Carol (Sep 19, 2006)

Suuuuure.  Easy for HIM to say...  :rofl:


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Oct 5, 2006)

lololololol


----------



## Brian King (Oct 5, 2006)

With elections right around the corner I see a new forum for debates. I would watch LOL


----------



## BrandiJo (Oct 5, 2006)

first guy was good, and the guy in red had to know what he was getting into so i dont feel bad for him​


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 5, 2006)

I saw that on MS-NBC's Countdown...we laughed for 15 minutes straight...


----------



## bydand (Oct 6, 2006)

Funny!  :btg:You have to laugh when you see that video.


----------



## Arizona Angel (Oct 6, 2006)

OMG, that is just wrong!


----------

